# WEEEEeeeeLLLLLL....SOMETIMES



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

....WE/I should listen to others...LOL....my neighbor had noticed this dead 14" maple tree above one of my farm sheds AND advised me I propably should use both of us and the winch to drop in the direction needed due to it being dead and directly above shed...... BEING a MAN I looked at and DECIDED I could handle myself, you know just a notch and it goes as planned....NOT!!!! After the notching I set in for the final drop.....being dead it didn't "hinge" it snapped and jumped straight for the shed and all I could say was "Oh Lord, I should've listened" and it turned to the left and landed in a hackberry fork JOLTING the top widow makers out of the dead tree and they dropped 40' showering the back end of the shed....the nose was tremendous and at first glance and distance I seen no holes....until a closer look.....but I'll take my Blessings and am full of JOY I only had 2 holes and they will repair with a 5' piece of metal I have laying closeby and MY building is still STANDING!!!! GLORY!!!

























BUT I got EVEN!!!! I sawed it into beautiful spalted mantles!!!


----------



## mat 60 (Jul 9, 2012)

Glad it didnt take the shed down..Im not good at droping trees and the shed would be gone now.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

In my eyes and view point it was a goner..:sweatdrop::sweatdrop:....it was going straight to the shed, no wind, no tree(s) touching or close enough to change the direction of it. All the limbs and weight was to naturally fall slightly right of center, IF it had been green the hinge would've laid it where I planned....directly to the right, away from shed. :notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

*I sawed it like this!!!*

Here's a few pics of the wood....I got 6 logs and picked up a paulownia one also = 7 sawn. most sawed a 5/4, a 8/4 and a 16/4.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

They don't call em "window makers" for no reason.
Be careful out there.


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

You sure dodged a bullet that day!

I once saw a garage, complete with a car, that was cleaved in half by a couple of tree cutters that just might have been fired a few hours later.---to bad I didn't have a camera---the look on the faces of those guys was priceless.


----------



## bmarshall9686 (Jan 17, 2016)

So what did we learn from this tim?


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

bmarshall9686 said:


> So what did we learn from this tim?


1) My GREAT faith in God gets me favor, PEACE and JOY!!! Yep I got 2 holes BUT I still have a shed and it hasn't bothered me!!! I'll just fix it.

2) And listen to that Spirit when it says"....nnnnaaauugggghh,wait till your help gets, you were given good advice...."

3) Stand proud no one got hurt....GLORY!!!:thumbsup::grin::laugh2:


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

It could have been much worse..I could have been there.
The broadcast on the radio and television would have been,"All is lost! There is no hope left!"
Being mothers day back when I was about 14 my father and my sisters useless husband decided to cut down a dead tree in the back yard. The tree was on a hill facing away from the house. The tree fell directly on the house, destroyed my mothers brand new kitchen and the back deck and left a gigantic hole in the middle of the beautiful lawn. It was mother's day. 
Happy mother's day.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Here's the link to the ones I cut. I'm in the process of reorginizing the Hot off the Mill to load faster and directly to the logs I link....TIME consuming though...:laugh2::laugh2:

http://www.tsmfarms.com/standing-dead-spalted-maple-mantels.html


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Been there done that. I had a tree die near my house and thought the tree went pretty straight up. I proceeded to notch the tree so it would fall in the opposite direction but when I made the final cut it fell across a shed and on the roof of my house. It would be the only time I ever cut a tree down it fell in a direction other than what I expected. It did manage to get my son out of bed. He was in the house where the tree fell. The chain saw didn't wake him but a small limb coming a little through the ceiling did.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Steve Neul said:


> Been there done that. I had a tree die near my house and thought the tree went pretty straight up. I proceeded to notch the tree so it would fall in the opposite direction but when I made the final cut it fell across a shed and on the roof of my house. It would be the only time I ever cut a tree down it fell in a direction other than what I expected. It did manage to get my son out of bed. He was in the house where the tree fell. The chain saw didn't wake him but a small limb coming a little through the ceiling did.


LOL!!!!:laugh2::laugh2: New definition to...time to get up!!!!


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Dang.
That's better than getting my son up with a 5 gallon bucket of water after the 4th time of telling him to "Get Outa Bed!".
A soaked mattress for the next 2 weeks wasn't in his plans.
From then on, all I had to do is say was..."Getting the bucket!"
He would sleep in the mornings with one eye open.

Wanna see a child wake up fast? Bucket o water.
Wanna see a child wake up faster? Tree thru the roof!


----------

